# Freeware Alternativen Zu Photoshop



## Draxx (11. Dezember 2006)

Hallo liebe Forum Nutzer,

ich wollte mal Fragen ob es alternativen für Photoshop gibt da Photoshop recht teuer ist.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. Dezember 2006)

Wie waere es denn zum Beispiel mit dem Gimp.
Photoshop-Profis werden hier zwar argumentieren, dass Gimp nicht an Photoshop rankommt, aber fuer jemanden der mal zwischendurch was macht ist wohl Gimp schon eine sehr gute Wahl. Allgemein ist Gimp, meiner Meinung nach, ein sehr gutes Grafikprogramm und bietet sehr viele nuetzliche und interessante Funktionen.
Einfach mal ausprobieren wuerd ich sagen.


----------



## digital art (14. Dezember 2006)

Gimb zum Beispiel wie schon erwähnt, das kennen eigentlich viele.
Aber das kennt kaum jemand: http://www.artweaver.de/ 
oder:  http://www.getpaint.net/index2.html
leider baut die Seite etwas länger auf. Aber das sollte kein Problem sein. Für´s malen soll man sich ja Zeit nehmen. 

Eben gefunden aber für Layouts:  http://www.scribus.net/


----------

